# transparency with Paint Shop Pro



## thy44 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi, 
I can't figure out with Paint Shop Pro how to easily draw with transparency or select something, whatever color and make it transparent. 
For example, I just want to draw a circle with no fill, or rather a transparent fill. A ring. And I can't figure out how to do it? 
Or, if I draw a circle with a fill, say red, then how can I then pick that red and make it transparent. 
This is so easy with MS Photo Editor, just select transparency and click whatever color or colors you want in the picture and it makes them transparent. Surely PPP should be able to do the same? !!!
Thanks!


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

You will find a circle with a line through it on your materials pallette. Simply click this to make the background of what you draw, circle, arrow etc, transparent.
See image below.


----------

